# My new Pentax



## Goontz (Mar 8, 2010)

1958 Asahi Pentax "K" that was my Grandfather's. 35mm f/3.5 and 135mm f/3.5, both "Carsen" brand (which I haven't been able to find much info on). It definitely needs some cleaning and a little TLC to be fully-operational, but it seems pretty close as it sits. I plan on getting it into a shop for repair soon. The lenses also need some repair, but if that ends up being too costly, I'll just pick up a Super-Takumar off eBay or something. 

(Full album with more photos at Asahi Pentax - Kevin Guenter's Photos )


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice photos Kevin. You captured the patine of the vintage camera nicely. So many old-timey touches...the FP and X synch outlets, a shutter release threaded for a mechanical cable release, a front-mounted slow-speed shutter dial in addition to the top dial for the faster shutter speeds, the old genuine leather "everready case". Back then the abbreviation for synchronization outlet was commonly written synch, as in X-synch.
Sometime in the 1990's it was shortened to sync.


----------



## Goontz (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words and info, Derrel! Like I said, it needs some repairs and/or cleaning but I'm excited to learn more about it and start shooting with it.


----------



## the iconic image (Mar 8, 2010)

LOVE THIS.. Old film cameras, if only we could see what that camera has seen over the years.. Love it.. 

the Iconic Image


----------



## matfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

M42 do you know, Derrel ? something a bit DDR/USSR looking about those lenses. i'm probably wrong but i wonder if Carsen was a way of importing CZJ (and similar exports) into countries where Zeiss (West Germany) prohibited the name badge due to copyright (?) the 3.5/35 _looks_ like a Helios lens.


----------



## usayit (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice!!  I have one as well that has been through a CLA.  Works like a champ.

Unfortunately, its leather ever ready case basically fell apart in my hands.  Yours is in amazingly great shape.  

Enjoy!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 8, 2010)

matfoster said:


> M42 do you know, Derrel ? something a bit DDR/USSR looking about those lenses. i'm probably wrong but i wonder if Carsen was a way of importing CZJ (and similar exports) into countries where Zeiss (West Germany) prohibited the name badge due to copyright (?) the 3.5/35 _looks_ like a Helios lens.



I did a quick bit of research on the string W Carsen M42 lens and came up with a hit that said the company began in 1946...on one of the manual focus lens forums there was a thread asking just how many brands of M42 lenses there have been,and the answer is a LOT!!  Manual Focus Forum / How many different "brand" names....

One poster there mentioned that a 3- or 4-element 135mm lens was often sold as an attractive addition to a camera package. I do know what you mean about the cosmetics having that DDR/USSR look with the chrome alternating with the knurling--that cosmetic "look" I equate with DDR/USSR manufacturing rather than Japan. My gut feeling is the Carsen brand is simply a thread-in ring. Oddly, the Carsen name is still visible on some a few 2000's era lenses I have seen on eBay.

Both of those lenses look like they are pre-set diaphragm models,which would be pretty standard in the late 1950's.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 8, 2010)

maybe the 3.5/35 is a predecessor of the Takumar of same type.
http://www.retrocamera.net/2008/08/review-of-pentax-super-takumar-35mm35/

the 3.5/135 _zebra_ does have a possible Jena, Sonnar look about it.

interesting items. i've never heard of Carsen before, thanks for the info. the list of M42 makers is long..as is the list of 135mm manufacturers (there was a thread begun on the manual forum last year where people took guesses to begin with, how many there _might be_, then as everyone chipped-in with obscure makes, the list just got longer and longer  amazing!


----------



## Goontz (Mar 10, 2010)

What would be the point of the ASA selector knob? If this thing had any sort of metering, I can see it being relevant for that, but is it nothing more than a reminder as to what speed film you have in? Also, what would be the difference in the orange 10-100 versus the green 10-100?


----------



## usayit (Mar 10, 2010)

Goontz said:


> but is it nothing more than a reminder as to what speed film you have in?



You got it... speed and sometimes type of film.

Just for reference.  I believe mine was purchased from the original owner.  I assume the lens it came with is original to the purchase as well.  It is a Auto-Takumar 55mm f/1.8.  Mine is pictured below:
















The lever on the lens is to re-cock the aperture diaphragm.


----------



## usayit (Mar 10, 2010)

Also.. if you haven't already found it: Asahi Optical Historical Club

AOHC website

Its pretty much the main resource I went to when I started to accumulate Takumar/Pentax stuff.


----------



## Goontz (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool, thanks. Depending on the quote to clean up and repair these lenses, I may just end up getting a Super-Takumar with the auto-aperture from eBay. Haven't seen any of the "Zebra" ones like you have on there (they've all been solid black), but can be had for $50-$100.


----------



## djmoonlight (Mar 21, 2010)

This camera looks so adorable..


----------



## jbylake (Mar 24, 2010)

Looks pretty darned nice like it is.  Nice score!  Plus the sentimental value..looks like a keeper.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## PentaxGuy (Mar 26, 2010)

Wow, good deal!


----------



## Goontz (Mar 30, 2010)

A local shop told me they wouldn't be able to repair it. Something about the part causing  the shutter to sometimes stick not being available to him. It's currently on the way to the guys at camerarepair.com, who I saw some good reviews and even a recommendation here on TPF for, so we'll see what they say  I can't wait to shoot with it. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## robitussin217 (Apr 12, 2010)

That's a beautiful camera. I'll look forward to seeing pics if you post some!


----------



## usayit (Apr 13, 2010)

Camerarepair.com is actually essex camera repair in NJ (I used to work in the area).  No worries, they'll treat your camera well.  I've been going to them for years with all/most of my vintage camera repairs... expensive Leica stuff too.  

I have always dealt with them locally so I can't comment on how quick they are to ship.


----------



## Goontz (Apr 13, 2010)

usayit said:


> Camerarepair.com is actually essex camera repair in NJ (I used to work in the area).  No worries, they'll treat your camera well.  I've been going to them for years with all/most of my vintage camera repairs... expensive Leica stuff too.
> 
> I have always dealt with them locally so I can't comment on how quick they are to ship.


Good to hear. I actually noticed the two places were one in the same while researching repair places. I had also found a recommendation/good word for them in a search on here.

They were quick to get an estimate to me after receiving it (same or next day), as well as quick to start the repairs after I authorized. The repairs have been "in progress" since about 4/2 now. It's been a smooth process so far and I can't wait to get it back to shoot with.


----------



## usayit (Apr 13, 2010)

Goontz said:


> I had also found a recommendation/good word for them in a search on here.




Probably from me... 

I was in a tough situation at one point.  I dropped and damaged a Leica Tri-Elmar 28-35-50 which IS the most complicated lens made by Leica.  Leica NJ refused to touch the repair and recommended sending it to Solms, Germany for a huge price.  I said, what the heck do I have too lose and drove it to Essex Camera.  They fixed it for under $300!!!! 

The place is a hole-in-the-wall run by a handful old chinese guys.... surrounded by shelves of parts and cameras.  The old guy handed the lens to me and said in his broken english: "No Drop.. Very Very Expensive!"   


Just to give you an idea of the complexity of the lens:

http://silverbased.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/06/tri-elmar490.jpg[IMG]

From [url=http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2008/06/gallery-of-cut/]Gallery of Sawn-In-Half Cameras | Gadget Lab | Wired.com[/url]


----------



## usayit (Apr 13, 2010)

Goontz said:


> I had also found a recommendation/good word for them in a search on here.




Probably from me... 

I was in a tough situation at one point.  I dropped and damaged a Leica Tri-Elmar 28-35-50 which IS the most complicated lens made by Leica.  Leica NJ refused to touch the repair and recommended sending it to Solms, Germany for a huge price.  I said, what the heck do I have too lose and drove it to Essex Camera.  They fixed it for under $300!!!! 

The place is a hole-in-the-wall run by a handful old chinese guys.... surrounded by shelves of parts and cameras.  The old guy handed the lens to me and said in his broken english: "No Drop.. Very Very Expensive!"   


Just to give you an idea of the complexity of the lens:







From Gallery of Sawn-In-Half Cameras | Gadget Lab | Wired.com


----------



## Goontz (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow! Even more reassurance of their work, thanks  Very cool link too! 

I might post some updated pictures with it all cleaned up when I get it back, too. I'll certainly have to post some pictures taken _with_ the camera once I can get anything decent.


----------



## magkelly (May 12, 2010)

I've shot with one of these and it was a nice experience. I took some great pics that camera. 

I'm not sure if they will actually make me go back and do the film processing side of things or not when I finally get back to school. Depends upon which school I finally end up in, I guess. The design school I was at before I had to quit they didn't even do film anymore. I'm told the one here still does though and that I might actually need a film camera.

If I do I'm going to grab a Pentax, the ubiquitous K1000 I guess. They're fairly easy to get locally. Cheap too. People here are dumping them for $50-100 a kit complete with some lenses. Definitely a bargain and I'd prefer a Pentax of some kind anyhow. I liked the Spotmatic I used. It felt good in my hands, comfortable. 

FYI, there's an excellent book out there though called The Pentax Way that is an old bible for those old Spotmatic type cameras. I've read it, came with the camera I got to use, and I think it's terrific. If I get a Pentax I definitely want that book to go with it. It's out of print, but well worth the buy if you can get your hands on one.

Update: They WERE dumping them for that. Apparently not so much lately. I went looking locally and they're quite a bit more for some reason all of a sudden. The local colleges with film labs want $350 for one cleaned and ready to go and finding one in nice condition locally has gotten tougher. They've really jumped price-wise in the last month or two.  I went to look because I was pondering a K1000 and I was a bit stunned at the asking prices some of these. I'm guessing they've actually gotten to be more of a collector's camera?  Used to be the K1000's were cheap and it was a lot of student's first SLR camera around here.

Some of them are priced 3X as much as I saw them only 6 months ago, seriously. Made me think twice about acquiring one. Between that and clean up I might have to pay as much as for a used DSLR just for a K1000? I thought I might want one,  but now I'm just not so sure. I think maybe I'd be smarter just to save my money for my K-series digital. I was thinking of getting both and maybe doing more film shooting, never have done much of that, but I just don't know now...


----------

